# Portimao/Praia da Rocha - organic fruit & veg?



## Abs23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi

Can someone tell me where (if) it's possible to get organic fruit and vegetables in Portimao or Praia da Rocha?

Many thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you tried the supermarkets? In Coimbra we have organic produce in Continente, Jumbo and Pingo Doce.


----------

